# 2-16 [Stud Escambia Speck & Big Red]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Yup, caught a couple good ones.

*Lure(s) of Choice:*
19MR & flukes. Fish slow (if you want to). 

*Tally for the Evening:*

*Me:* FAT 28'' redfish
*Josh:* Chunky 23.25'' speck
*Nathan:* Haha....

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Would have been a 30" trout if he was using a staaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Been away too long. Excellent pic of the red with that blue tail fin. Like that spec too!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice fish boys.


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome fish


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep. Those 2 meet the Log Donkey requirements.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep it going fellas!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice fish guys:thumbup:


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

eNVie...:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:d
pa-pow!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like you guys need another Nathan in the group to even the playing field!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Looks like you guys need another Nathan in the group to even the playing field!!


You volunteering yourself bro?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> You volunteering yourself bro?


The way yall catch fish? Absolutely! 

The other Nathan might not like it so much lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There's a indoctrination process in which you will be tested for compatibility

1- what kind of pizza do u like
2- shimano, abu, Diawa.... kill 1, marry 1, fu** 1.... GO!
3. Baitcasting or spinning 
4. Do you like blackened red fish
5. Can u tie a Bimini twist, FG knot, and Albright knot
6. Do you own a boat, yak, waders, OR swimming shoes - you get extra credit if you own all 4


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

Real Nice!!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

If bimini twist is required, I am in the deep s&hit.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Looks like you guys need another Nathan in the group to even the playing field!!


 Sawyer many have tried but when we team up... its game OVA - ha- ha - ha :whistling:

"Team back it up"
sawyer + josh

team wrecked has had many try out in countless different combinations but never exceeded enough hold a lead.

I think we should give him a try-out at the Mile.... what do yall think


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Sawyer many have tried but when we team up... its game OVA - ha- ha - ha :whistling:
> 
> "Team back it up"
> sawyer + josh
> ...


Fresh meat? I'm down :thumbup:


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

1. Any kind cooked on a stone. 
2. Married Shimano, killed Daiwi, Fu**ed boo. Currently seeing Penn. 
3. Spinning.
4. I like any kind of cooked fish. Raw is for bait...
5. I can tie any kind of what not.
6. I own a boat, waders, and like to yak.

I live 250 miles away. Do i win?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> Fresh meat? I'm down :thumbup:


then it is settled... someone contact this "Lamorous" the field test will be at the mile he must sight cast a bull red over 37", with a Matrix Shad, at Night, with a ultra light rod loaded with only 70yrds of line and only gets 5 casts to get it done, must land his own fish no nets allowed.... This is a fair test for it has been accomplished many times but only by those who are skilled in the bull red craft...

if you choose you may continue your voyage with us on many epic adventures from shallow water flats to the Pass FROM ponds to the edge... wade or yak... boat or pier. it never ends


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

"Oh please Brer Fox, 
whatever you do,
please don't throw me into the Briar Patch!"
Lamorous 1 lucky wabbit:thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> The way yall catch fish? Absolutely!
> 
> The other Nathan might not like it so much lol


Hey man! The fish just weren't big enough for me to bother catching one last trip..... Cute Red and Trout that Cpt. Butterfingers and Cpt. Googan pulled in though


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

WannaBay said:


> "Oh please Brer Fox,
> whatever you do,
> please don't throw me into the Briar Patch!"
> Lamorous 1 lucky wabbit:thumbsup:


let me know when you come into town!:yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

So a 3 Mile trip with the boys is in order then? It's been way too long. I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing. 

C'mon Captain Googs, I enjoy catching specks as much as the next guy, but you're a true fisherman like me - I know you've gotta miss sight casting at fish that actually fight.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> then it is settled... someone contact this "Lamorous" the field test will be at the mile he must sight cast a bull red over 37", with a Matrix Shad, at Night, with a ultra light rod loaded with only 70yrds of line and only gets 5 casts to get it done, must land his own fish no nets allowed.... This is a fair test for it has been accomplished many times but only by those who are skilled in the bull red craft...
> 
> if you choose you may continue your voyage with us on many epic adventures from shallow water flats to the Pass FROM ponds to the edge... wade or yak... boat or pier. it never ends


You mean no blind folds and I'm right side up?!?!?! 

I think my 4 year old cousins could do that


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> You mean no blind folds and I'm right side up?!?!?!
> 
> I think my 4 year old cousins could do that


Gotta fish from the back of the boat as well!!!! Can't make it too easy


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tonight?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Tonight?


I'm DTF bb.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan 
Assemble the crew... then call me asap if this is a go!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> MoganMan
> Assemble the crew... then call me asap if this is a go!


on it daddy


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I was patiently awaiting a fishing report from this scenario.
:whistling: Do I smell wd-40?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

WannaBay said:


> I was patiently awaiting a fishing report from this scenario.
> :whistling: Do I smell wd-40?


Plans cancelled something to do with people having "work" and "responsibilities" whatever that means


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Work and responsibilities. 
For people who don't fish!
Best of luck next time...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

WannaBay said:


> I was patiently awaiting a fishing report from this scenario.
> :whistling: Do I smell wd-40?


I think you do lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> Plans cancelled something to do with people having "work" and "responsibilities" whatever that means


Its my birthday tomorrow and my buds have to work and have responsibilities... yep Im getting old. Since when did Saturday become a day not to fish anyways... whats the world coming to... am I the only one who understands the importance to fish on the weekends hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Its my birthday tomorrow and my buds have to work and have responsibilities... yep Im getting old. Since when did Saturday become a day not to fish anyways... whats the world coming to... am I the only one who understands the importance to fish on the weekends hahahaha


Sorry man, hating this whole "work" thing. Can we hit the bridge tomorrow night instead?!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmmmm.... if Im not to worn out maybe.... Ill most likely spend most of the day on the water


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

X2.
Time to ruin some little fishie's day!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I NEED to fish one of these next couple nights. Dammit.


----------

